# Embarrassing Reno's



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I finished up a total house Reno today. When I started this job I was excited to be back into new construction after lots of service work. Well the house was half a**ed taken back to the studs. So today I am sent to finish it. I get there and am met by the cheapest of hardwood flooring and tile job. As I investigate further I find that the contractor supplied fixtures are the typical cheapest home owner brand chit that has ever been made. So I did what I could to make the best of a crappy Reno. It took me twice as long(and some modifications) but everything is in functioning perfectly and most important the customer was extremely happy I took the extra time to make the best of it. 
I am just wondering how many others have had their names attached to a job that othe trades or contcators have made embarrassing?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Pretty much every one. What makes it even worse is everyone is a house flipper these days. What goes in those houses is the crapiest of crap you'll ever see.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

And they will blame you hen the crappie plastic pop up that came with the moen faucet from Lowe's starts dripping haha.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> And they will blame you hen the crappie plastic pop up that came with the moen faucet from Lowe's starts dripping haha.


I know those ones exactly. I refuse to install those because they leak no matter what. I always tell the customer look I can install this POS that will leak and ruin your new vanity. Most people want the upgrade, there is the GC's though that are trying to maximize the cash in their pockets and  the subs. I was installing the toilet today and I got up took a step back and snap, the cheap a** ceramic tile broke under my feet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I know those ones exactly. I refuse to install those because they leak no matter what. I always tell the customer look I can install this POS that will leak and ruin your new vanity. Most people want the upgrade, there is the GC's though that are trying to maximize the cash in their pockets and  the subs.* I was installing the toilet today and I got up took a step back and snap, the cheap a** ceramic tile broke under my feet.*














.....:laughing:...are you 400 lbs?....:laughing:


On a serious note, snap a picture and e-mail the GC to cover you from being backcharged or slammed in any way.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

No that's the sad part I'm 170. I took a few pics to cover my a**.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Everything is shot now a days, mass production made cheap .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> No that's the sad part I'm 170. I took a few pics to cover my a**.














Probably a cheap do-it-yourselfer used the cheaper wall tiles on the floor instead of the floor tiles.

I can remember stepping on tiles and cracking one or two.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Cheap products and cheap low quality workmanship prevalent. 

Don't assume your customer knows better because many times they don't. 

Educate and train your customers on what is good, right, and available then let them make their own decision. Can't tell you how many times I have talked to a customer and they choose the better option, and sometimes the top of the line option. Some times I am stunned with what a customer will choose as its usually not the cheap one because I took the time to explain why the cheap is a bad choice. 

If after they have been educate and they still choose cheap then I go ahead with the install because they have absolved me of responsibility. 

As for the GC I'd tell him to go fly a kite if that is all the better his jobs are going to be. Your reputation is just as much on the line as his is, as far as the customer is concerned. 

I lost a job recently because I told the homeowner I would not tie into the existing mess he had and allow my name to be attached to it. It was either going to be done right, or it was not going to be done by me. By the way he had four different drain materials in one small room. Cast, sdr 35, ABS, and PVC.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I flat out refuse to install those cheap shower pans that are the acrylic covered styrofoam with the glue and stick walls. The customer usually agrees once I set it down and step on it lightly and the base moves. 
If the customer or general want me to do a cheap patch or something which I think will haunt me I say the only way I'm doing this is ripping all this out and starting fresh. I can understand if someone needs it fixed but can not afford it, then I will work with them but even then I will not bubble gum something together.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Cheap products and cheap low quality workmanship prevalent.
> 
> Don't assume your customer knows better because many times they don't.
> 
> ...


What, no Orangeburg?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> And they will blame you hen the crappie plastic pop up that came with the moen faucet from Lowe's starts dripping haha.


. Those damn things leak every time.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> I flat out refuse to install those cheap shower pans that are the acrylic covered styrofoam with the glue and stick walls. The customer usually agrees once I set it down and step on it lightly and the base moves. If the customer or general want me to do a cheap patch or something which I think will haunt me I say the only way I'm doing this is ripping all this out and starting fresh. I can understand if someone needs it fixed but can not afford it, then I will work with them but even then I will not bubble gum something together.


. I ripped 2 of those crap shower surrounds out last week. They look horrible.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> What, no Orangeburg?


Maybe that is what the SDR 35 replaced. :laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> . Those damn things leak every time.


I will put them in if I have to but the only way I can get them to not leak is to take some wax ring and push it into the joint around the gasket at the bottom of the lav and around the nut that tightens the pop up to the sink,only way I can keep them from leaking!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

sparky said:


> I will put them in if I have to but the only way I can get them to not leak is to take some wax ring and push it into the joint around the gasket at the bottom of the lav and around the nut that tightens the pop up to the sink,only way I can keep them from leaking!!


You guys should try out some Loctite RTV adhesive sealant, $20/tube, but seals everything, had to start using it on those chi-com toilet/urinal spuds.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

sparky said:


> I will put them in if I have to but the only way I can get them to not leak is to take some wax ring and push it into the joint around the gasket at the bottom of the lav and around the nut that tightens the pop up to the sink,only way I can keep them from leaking!!


I have a problem with any PO assembly leaking when it's installed on a synthetic marble sink. A little pipe dope on the threads where the gasket will end does the trick every time. And I already have it on the truck. Not as messy as wax.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I usually silicone the ship out of those things. I just have better luck. I will always tell the customer about the up grade. Most installing a new vanity will take the up grade, most retro fits don't.


----------

